# Nic base shipping to the Netherlands



## GerharddP (19/2/19)

Hi all

Was just wondering if there are any of you living/working in the Netherlands and if so, where do you get your nicotine bases from?

I am sick of buying 10ml "boosters" and was hoping to gain some clarification as to where you can buy larger amounts and can we ship it legally into the country?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/2/19)

The 10ml max "nic-shots" or "boosters" is an EU regulation. The only tip that I can provide is to befriend an e-juice mixing house and buy some from the backdoor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP (21/2/19)

johan said:


> The 10ml max "nic-shots" or "boosters" is an EU regulation. The only tip that I can provide is to befriend an e-juice mixing house and buy some from the backdoor.


I see that yes. As they say in The Netherlands, the guys that made these regulations are klootzaken.

I have found a supplier that sells 1 liter 70/30 with enough shots to mix to your specs. Not the cheapest but it makes life a lot easier.

Thanks for the reply though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/6/20)

Hey @GerharddP only saw your post now. I'm also in NL. Where are you getting your Nic from? Have you tried savevape.nl?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

